# my new 40 gallon tank



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks good, that suction cup on the front is a bit distracting though.

I dont see the bamboo, its not an aquatic plant and will eventually die if submerged. It should be fine if the leafy part is out of the water though.


----------



## dannylill1981 (Apr 11, 2012)

The suction cup is a temporary measure until the wood becomes soaked through, the bamboo is on the left side of the tank, its submerged at the moment but I will raise it up, its still very small at the moment though


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

dannylill1981 said:


> The suction cup is a temporary measure until the wood becomes soaked through, the bamboo is on the left side of the tank, its submerged at the moment but I will raise it up, its still very small at the moment though


oh it looks different from the "bamboo" I'm use to seeing sold for aquariums, which is actually called Lucky Bamboo or Dracaena. Either way you can get some riparium planters like what ripariumsupply.com has or you can use a shower caddie like THIS or similar


----------



## dannylill1981 (Apr 11, 2012)

cool man thanks for the advice i shall look into that

this is the bamboo i bought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260757482741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------

